# New Easy Dessert Idea for Christmas?



## goboenomo (Nov 13, 2006)

Jillian asked me if I could bake some cookies for her grandmother for Christmas so she didn't have to do it herself. 

So I was thinking about doing something different, rather than chocolate chip cookies, or shortbread cookies. 

Is there a dessert you know of that I could do in little time, and do with the help of my girlfriend who knows absolutely nothing about cooking, baking, or food in general, and is something different. She has to help so her grandmother knows she's part of it.


Thanks in advance.


Alex


----------



## Katie H (Nov 13, 2006)

Since your girlfriend is "cooking challenged," why not do something simple?  To make a chocolate chip-type cookie, instead of chocolate chips add M&Ms.  The cookies will be yummy and colorful for Christmas.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 13, 2006)

True, I will probably still do a batch of chocolate chips, but I'd like something different. I'll use M & M's 



Ohh

Also

My mom wants to spend a day sometime soon... I'm not sure when... but she wants to bake a ton of stuff for my grandparents... CRAP! they are coming up this weekend.... well that sucks... i'm going to Jillian's school this weekend... ok.. so, I guess I'm baking sometime this week. Any ideas for something different there too?

My mom knows a lot about cooking and baking, so we could do more difficult things.


----------



## lulu (Nov 13, 2006)

How adventurous are you feeling for your grandparents Gobo?  VeraBlue's Caramel Apple cake did me proud yesterday, there is an excellent pumkin spiced loaf cake which is easy here on the board, what kind of thing are you looking for??  You need to be more precise my dear boy!


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 13, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> How adventurous are you feeling for your grandparents Gobo? VeraBlue's Caramel Apple cake did me proud yesterday, there is an excellent pumkin spiced loaf cake which is easy here on the board, what kind of thing are you looking for?? You need to be more precise my dear boy!


 

Not my grandparents... Jillian's. Show me the recipes please, I'll look into them and see if I'll do them. Caramel Apple cake sounds really good. Maybe I'll make it with my mom, and then if its quick and easy enough I'll do it at Jillians.


----------



## lulu (Nov 13, 2006)

Gobo, in your second post you say about your mother baking for your grandparents - you specified cookies for Jillian's Grandmother!  I would bake a selection of cookies, say a dozen  each of four types, that store well so she can share them over tea/coffee with her friends and neighbours and boast about her lovely granddaughter's baking!


----------



## jkath (Nov 13, 2006)

Here are some tasty ones from one of my Christmas Cookie exchange parties:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f43/cookie-exchange-cookies-5830.html?highlight=cookie+exchange


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 13, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> Gobo, in your second post you say about your mother baking for your grandparents - you specified cookies for Jillian's Grandmother! I would bake a selection of cookies, say a dozen each of four types, that store well so she can share them over tea/coffee with her friends and neighbours and boast about her lovely granddaughter's baking!


 

My bad. I was getting rushed out of the library.

Thanks I'll try that

Jkath

I'll check out that recipe when I get home today.
Thank you


Now I have some business questions to do. :P


----------

